# Australia Calling Re:Gervase Sleigh



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted with M/T Gervase Sleigh maybe British Build 1951 not sure. around 12500-15000 dwt. Worked Australian coast for well over 15 Years I may well be wrong with that, flag was Singapore I have a couple of images any detail appreciated.Thanks
Clive.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Clive,
Built by Nederland Dok & Schps. Maats at Amsterdam in 1951 as "Rygja", renamed "Gervase Sleigh" in 1956 (Lloyds 1965 gives her as Hong Kong flag) 10422 grt, 16220 dwt, 502'04"x 68'00"x 28'04.75" draught. Main engine Stork 6 cylinder, 2 stroke, double acting.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Clive heres abit more to compliment Daves posting

In Apr.-1951 another Rygja was delivered to the company, built in Amsterdam, 10 362 gt. Sold to Singapore in 1956 and renamed Gervase Sleigh. Broken up 1969.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re: Gervase Sleigh.*

Thanks.
Dave for that detail on Gervase Sleigh she looks very much like the Harold Sleigh which in turn looks like the Oceanic Liberty x North King 1952 both these vessels built in the same yard in early 1950s not being sure its best to call in the experts. I would still like to find her rego nos and fate year.just to keep the record -------- .With the Hong Kong flag, Dominion Nav Co Ltd looks like the owner do you think thats correct? A long with HC Sleigh these two companies are very hard to research as you know Sleigh went to Caltex many years ago.which makes it even harder Guess I am lucky to have good images of all the tankers they had, But not so much of the finer detail.Thanks again for coming to my rescue.
Regards,
Clive.

Neville. Thanks to you as well I did'nt see your comment until I had posted back to Dave its fair to say that she was a Dutch Build Thanks.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

In the 1965 Lloyds "Gervase Sleigh" owners given as Dominion Nav. with H. C. Sleigh as managers. Official number 187392, call sign VRCX. While on the subject, do you know if the Botany Bay Tanker Company formed as a joint venture between Caltex and Sleigh in 1974 is the same company that runs chemical tankers with the prefix 'Botany' today?


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Dave.

Thanks for the info once again - much appreciated. In regard to your question, we did know the original backers of the Botany Bay Tanker Co back in the early 70s and the only vessel that they owned, for a very short time before selling it off to Sleigh/Caltex, was a vessel called the "John Hunter", maybe you've heard of this ship, I don't know. I think it was a products tanker.

In relation to the current Botany Bay Tanker Co - I'm not sure if it is related to the original company. However, you can search on the Australian Securities Commission site which is www.asic.gov.au which will give you the date of registration and deregistration and a list of company do***ents back to 1991. There appear to be 2 companies called Botany Bay Tanker Co, one of which became Botany Bay Shipping. Click onto either one and see what you think if either is relevant. That's about all I can help you with, good luck.

Regards, Clive


----------

